# How to pick a Dark Eldar Kabal/Paint Scheme?



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Ugh, I wanted to go crazy and paint my dark eldar something wild, and went with the idea of yellow and orange. Bright ones. and I finished my jetfighter and yeesh...I don't like it. Hahahha. Everyone at my GW kept asking what it was because they were thrown off by the color.

I'm willing to submit and go more towards the classic darkish colors...

but I'd like to pick something with some background.

Are kabals anything like Marine Chapters or CSM Legions? 
Even in my codex I can't seem to find much info or fluff to make them interesting or different from eachother.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

They can be drastically different from each other, though they all use subtle color schemes. Commoragh is a dark place and color doesn't mean much there, though wearing dark armour lets you skulk through the shadows easier. My Kabal background has them being one of the few noble houses to survive the rise of Vect and turned into a Kabal to go with the flow ... for now. The Kabalite armour is predominantly red with Dark blues and purples for shoulder and knee pads. The armour is still dark with mild accenting and the vehicles will be the same. The color scheme has the added benefit that it ties into the Kabal's history. Red, blue and purple are colors traditionally connected to nobility and royalty.


----------

